
Bitly's command line utilities for data analysis - duck
http://github.com/bitly/data_hacks
======
gurraman
This is right up my alley; I wrote a command line gantt chart generator like
two weeks ago :)

I'll definatly use asterisks instead of equal signs for the bars though.

------
silentbicycle
FreeBSD's ministat (<http://www.unix.com/man-page/FreeBSD/1/MINISTAT/>) is a
good one, too.

